# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  شتاءاطفال بتحدى مابيعجبكم

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 







*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*






*








*

*


























*
**

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يانااااس  :Eh S: 

البنات الي بالصور بجننو متل الألعاب  :Eh S: 

والموديلات حلوة كمان  :SnipeR (48): 
شكرا بروووس  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله اشي بجنن ايش الحلوين اللي بالصور والمديلات جنان 
حكيتها قبل وبرجع اعيدها برووووووووس واعالي ما شفت زيهم والله اشي بيجنن :Bl (11): 
 :SnipeR (91): 
 بدي اعطي بررروس شهادة الابداع 
*            من الاردنية بنت الشديفات 
                                          الى
                                       باريسيا 
 شهادة شكر وعرفان للابداع في كتابة وطريقة عرض المشاركات وانا اقر واعترف بما انني عضو نشيط بجهودها وتميزها عن الاخرين*

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]
> يانااااس 
> 
> البنات الي بالصور بجننو متل الألعاب 
> 
> والموديلات حلوة كمان 
> شكرا بروووس 
> [/align]


 *العفو حبوبتي* 
*مرسي الك على طلتك وردك* 
*ويارب يرزقك بالي اجمل منهم*

----------


## باريسيا

> والله اشي بجنن ايش الحلوين اللي بالصور والمديلات جنان 
> حكيتها قبل وبرجع اعيدها برووووووووس واعالي ما شفت زيهم والله اشي بيجنن
> 
> بدي اعطي بررروس شهادة الابداع 
> *من الاردنية بنت الشديفات* 
> *الى*
> *باريسيا* 
> *شهادة شكر وعرفان للابداع في كتابة وطريقة عرض المشاركات وانا اقر واعترف بما انني عضو نشيط بجهودها وتميزها عن الاخرين*


* الى بنت الشديفات*

*طاب اللقاء وثار الفؤاد بالإحساس والطيب
بحلول ذاهبة الشوق بناره زادت القلب خفقانا ولهيب
أردنا السعادة ... فاردتنا قبائل الإشراق بسعادة ولبيب
والذاهبة افنت منا الحروف بحلة وسهلها صار لدينا صعيب
فيا هول طلتها ... تردي السواد بنورها وتجعل من البعيد قريب
**
**شهادتك بها اعتز* 
*ولنا منك بلقائا قريب*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مشكورة باريسيا صور بتجنن  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59): [/align]

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]مشكورة باريسيا صور بتجنن [/align]


* انتي الي بتجنني* 
*تسلميلي على هل الطله* 
*والله اشتقنالك*  :Eh S:

----------


## ابو نعيم

باريسيا
يسلمو على هذه الصور الجميلة جدا واختيارك الجميل لهذه المجموعة الجميلة جدا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشاء الله اي اشي على الصغار بطلع بجنن 

يسلموا بروووس



 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## Sc®ipt

ما شاء الله
فعلا بجننوا مثل الألعاب

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلمووووووووو عنجد حلو كتير :SnipeR (27):

----------


## باريسيا

> باريسيا
> 
> يسلمو على هذه الصور الجميلة جدا واختيارك الجميل لهذه المجموعة الجميلة جدا


* تسلم ابو نعيم* 
*على طلتك وردك الرائع لا تحرمنا*

----------


## حسناء الجليد

عنجد اشي بسطل من الاخر وحلو اكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
بس البنوتات احلى  وبسطلو  ما اسكاهم  ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

يسلمو دياتك حبيبتي باريسيا
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:

----------

